# Cats and boxes



## cloverleaf1985 (2 February 2013)

What's the deal? I went into the kitchen to find this.....


----------



## pines of rome (2 February 2013)

Mine love a box, as soon as I unpack something, one of them is in it!
I have a white cat just like yours!https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/393787_248442225227883_405888209_n.jpg


----------



## Montyforever (2 February 2013)

My cat loves boxes!  her favourite thing to do is hide in one and jump out when you least expect it .. All the toys I've bought for her over the years are completely ignored though


----------



## NikkiF (2 February 2013)

No photos unfortunately as was many years ago when I got my first 2 kittens. I taped together several boxes, cutting holes in them (to make tunnels), those 2 little kittens played for about 2 hrs until they collapsed in exhaustion! Me, I was in tears of laughter, they had so much fun!


----------



## Emilieu (3 February 2013)

If there's a box in my house it's never empty for long


----------



## ghostie (4 February 2013)

Mine live boxes too. Perfect nap spots but also useful for ripping into shreds. They'll also play for ages ambushing each other and playing pawsies in them!


----------



## HarlequinSeren (4 February 2013)

Mine lives in one of the crisp boxes with the round hole in the front, half filled with hay for a bed  she loves it, the dogs can't see her in there as its up on a shelf and she feels all safe and hidden  literally a catbox!


----------



## Littlelegs (5 February 2013)

Daughter has a plastic storage box for her lego, the cat loves that best of all, because it combines box & small plastic bits to hunt. Ditto the barbie house. And being a tiny cat she also fits in narrower boxes like the ones bigger games fit in, & shoeboxes. Incredibly good fun to lie in wait & spring out like a jack-in-the-box at unsuspecting passers by!


----------



## webble (5 February 2013)

My three are the same - bags is another one too


----------



## duckling (7 February 2013)

There is nothing more entertaining than a cat and a box!! 



HarlequinSeren said:



			Mine lives in one of the crisp boxes with the round hole in the front, half filled with hay for a bed  she loves it, the dogs can't see her in there as its up on a shelf and she feels all safe and hidden  literally a catbox!
		
Click to expand...

That's such a good idea! Think mine would be too fat to get through the hole though 

Fin is terrible for anything he can hide in, boxes, bags, brown paper... 






The funniest was when my parents got a new flat screen telly, he wiggled into the box and got stuck, we had to cut him out!!  

Here's the boys as little kittens:






Now they have their fire engine so they can look cool whilst having box-time


----------

